# [WOIN] Value of Agility



## Fortuitous (Oct 15, 2017)

As I'm reading through the OLD rulebook, I'm noticing that agility seems to be overvalued. It is used for melee and ranged attacks, as well as both forms of defense. Is there any reason then to use strength as a primary attribute if you have any focus at all on combat? This probably isn't a big of a deal for NEW games but for OLD that seems like a pretty unfortunate way to go. Am I missing something that balances the value of stats?


----------



## raspberryfh (Oct 15, 2017)

For melee attacks, you can add the STR dice pool value to damage instead of the skill dice pool value. Otherwise, I agree that agility does seem to be the most important stat for anyone even thinking about getting in a fight


----------



## Lucas Yew (Oct 18, 2017)

This. I'd propose either,

1. splitting a new Dexterity attribute from Agility (and maybe try shake up other stats' balancing too),
2. or give more oomph to depressing attributes like Strength.

That's what I can think up as of now...


----------



## Jchristmas (Oct 25, 2017)

Strength does let you use weapons that are huge or heavy and they tend to have bigger damage dice pools which sort of balances things out for melee characters.


----------

